# The High Calling of Servanthood: The Right Kind of Ambition



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Feb 27, 2010)

Is it wrong for true disciples of Christ to aspire after greatness? Most of us would probably answer that question affirmatively. Human ambition doesn’t seem to fit with Christian virtue. However, I want to suggest to you that human ambition in-and-of-itself is not necessarily sinful. Jesus does not oppose human ambition per se. Instead, Jesus redefines true greatness in the kingdom of God, and he contrasts the Christian approach to achieving greatness with the world’s approach.

*The High Calling of Servanthood: The Right Kind of Ambition*

Enjoy,


----------

